# Am I crazy to use a new BMW for Ubering?



## Markcarl

I am 54 years old and retiring from my job which has earned me a pension next month. I have never owned a new car or even a particularly nice car before, so I would like to get something nice. I am looking at a new or slightly used BMW X5 which runs about $60,000. I would probably buy it even if I wasn't going to Uber. The question is am I crazy to use a brand new BMW to Uber for some extra cash and something to do in retirement?


----------



## rideshare2870

This is crazy. Driving a 60K car for 60 cents a mile doesn’t make sense. Get an older car that you don’t care about next to that BMW and let it take the beating that will come with ridesharing so you can protect that BMW.


----------



## JimD

congrats..... in my opinion you can easily do this and still take good care of your car if you spend the money to protect it thoroughly........weathertech everywhere.........custom seat covers....... daily cleaning ........ i assume you'll drive mornings and early afternoons - your passengers will be mostly civil, clean and decent..... go out for for 4 hours or so, make some easy money, and soon you'll be making the payment with something leftover for you......


----------



## Taksomotor

Yes, you are certifiably crazy, but there is no reason not to enjoy your Uber driving in your nice X5 :smiles:


----------



## jaxbeachrides

If you use it for a black or select platform ONLY you are not crazy.

If you use it for uber X or uber shared rides, you are certifiably insane and need to give up driving altogether.


----------



## Taksomotor

I tried selecting XL and Lux only l, but there are no rides really.


----------



## jaxbeachrides

You'll be losing money for sure thats a given. The cost of the vehicle and fuel alone will exceed your paid mileage, not including unpaid mileage.

Edmunds true cost to own calculator which includes the vehicle, taxes, fuel and maintenance puts it at over $1 per mile to operate. Now you're going to drive it for 60 cents per mile with half of your mileage unpaid, you'll be losing over 50 cents per mile.


----------



## Frontier Guy

Markcarl said:


> I am 54 years old and retiring from my job which has earned me a pension next month. I have never owned a new car or even a particularly nice car before, so I would like to get something nice. I am looking at a new or slightly used BMW X5 which runs about $60,000. I would probably buy it even if I wasn't going to Uber. The question is am I crazy to use a brand new BMW to Uber for some extra cash and something to do in?retirement?


BMW's warranty will give you fits if they find out you use it for rideshare. Neighbor few houses down has a 2018 3 series, fully loaded he uses for Uber/Lyft, at 20K miles, he's already paying out of pocket for dealership repairs because they know he does rideshare with it. Another friend has had to stop doing rideshare with her 5 series because BMW threatened to void her warranty.


----------



## 1974toyota

Markcarl said:


> I am 54 years old and retiring from my job which has earned me a pension next month. I have never owned a new car or even a particularly nice car before, so I would like to get something nice. I am looking at a new or slightly used BMW X5 which runs about $60,000. I would probably buy it even if I wasn't going to Uber. The question is am I crazy to use a brand new BMW to Uber for some extra cash and something to do in?retirement?


You hafta ask??????????????????????????????????????? ROFLMAO. jmo


----------



## LAuberX

Lease it. NOBODY can afford a bmw out of warranty. NOBODY.


----------



## RideshareUSA

Markcarl said:


> I am 54 years old and retiring from my job which has earned me a pension next month. I have never owned a new car or even a particularly nice car before, so I would like to get something nice. I am looking at a new or slightly used BMW X5 which runs about $60,000. I would probably buy it even if I wasn't going to Uber. The question is am I crazy to use a brand new BMW to Uber for some extra cash and something to do in?retirement?


Try this strategy:
- UberX only.
- 10pm - 4am shift ( especially fri & sat nights).
- Stage near college campuses and your local ghetto/hood.
- Only accept pings from paxs 4.6 and lower.
Enjoy!!!


----------



## emdeplam

Happy retirement! No reason not to Uber. Look, without Uber the car still costs you a bunch per mile. If you listen to the board here, no one should ever buy a new car, phone, house, etc.... The real question is, can you have that dream retirement ride and make Uber pay off the monthly bill....likely so. 

So you can look at all the costs to drive agree with those that say owing a car is crazy...or you can be a real American and take to the road as an entrepreneur


----------



## Toocutetofail

Why don’t you rent one for a week or so to get real world numbers.


----------



## Fozzie

I love my BMW, but there's not a snowballs chance in hell that I'd ever use it to transport passengers for the scraps that rideshare companies pay. 

Buy a cheap car that meets the minimum requirements in your area and run it into the ground. Keep the business miles on the business vehicle, and put the personal miles on the BMW.

Keep your good car for your own personal use.


----------



## mbd

Markcarl said:


> I am 54 years old and retiring from my job which has earned me a pension next month. I have never owned a new car or even a particularly nice car before, so I would like to get something nice. I am looking at a new or slightly used BMW X5 which runs about $60,000. I would probably buy it even if I wasn't going to Uber. The question is am I crazy to use a brand new BMW to Uber for some extra cash and something to do in?retirement?


You are retiring and you have pension coming in... so money and depreciation should not be a problem

do the express rental for about 6 weeks, then decide. Get all your mistakes out of the way first .


----------



## rideshare2870

To the OP, I just read a thread where these pax got picked up at a Laundromat. The pax left a fluid that spilled and changed the carpet floor’s color. Imagine if that is your new BMW. Do any of these answers make you change your mind? Even worst, is Lyft wouldn’t pay up for the mess and this is not uncommon. You would need a dash cam to in the feet well to prove that.


----------



## MadTownUberD

I used to drive a 2006 325i. Very basic BMW. Horrible for passengers by the way...back seat cramped. But anyway, i drove it for Uber because I only paid $10k for it when it was 8 years old, and I drove it personally for 2 years before Uber.

One time I transported a Trugreen Chemlawn employee. He had like a lunch pail and clunky work boots. On the way in or out he must have kicked the soft synthetic leather interior door panel, which got a permanent nick in it as a result. I 3*'d him and complained to support, but they called it "normal wear and tear".

I also had a small woman who puked a little when she was sitting in the front seat; fortunately it cleaned up easily. And then there was the disrespectful college chick who opened the door way too far, straining the hinges, and promised "a really big tip" in the app that never materialized.

So as long as you don't mind "normal wear and tear" like dents, nicks, scratches, door slamming, dirt, pet hair, crumbs, liquid, and bodily fluids, and fender benders...go for it. Otherwise keep it for just you to enjoy.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Your brand new BMW will be ten years old in about two years if you uber with it.


----------



## Over/Uber

What part of “yes” do you not understand?


----------



## I_Like_Spam

You will lose money driving a $60,000 car on Uberx. For you it isn't a source of income at all.

If you love to drive, and you don't need the money because of your considerable pension, volunteer for a hospital to take old ladies to their doctor appointments or deliver Meals on Wheels to them. Then you can deduct part of the cost of driving as a charitable contribution, and reduce your taxes. Probably be better off financially as well.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836

Why don't you take $55K and spend it on a car for _you_ to use, and take the other $5K and buy a beater to use for Uber if you really want to do this?


----------



## Peshooter

Markcarl said:


> I am 54 years old and retiring from my job which has earned me a pension next month. I have never owned a new car or even a particularly nice car before, so I would like to get something nice. I am looking at a new or slightly used BMW X5 which runs about $60,000. I would probably buy it even if I wasn't going to Uber. The question is am I crazy to use a brand new BMW to Uber for some extra cash and something to do in?retirement?


Do not do uberx. It isn't worth it.
Consider buying a lease return,2016 or 2017 black on black base model x5. Realistically you're going to put 30k+ miles a year on it, so leasing is probably not a viable option. 
Before you buy, figure out how big the luxury rideshare market is in your area. 
You'll need to figure out where and when the best places are, including the airport situation because there's lots of competition. luxury rides don't come easy.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Markcarl said:


> I am 54 years old and retiring from my job which has earned me a pension next month. I have never owned a new car or even a particularly nice car before, so I would like to get something nice. I am looking at a new or slightly used BMW X5 which runs about $60,000. I would probably buy it even if I wasn't going to Uber. The question is am I crazy to use a brand new BMW to Uber for some extra cash and something to do in?retirement?


Yes


----------



## DrSavelli

Not unless it's black car or another luxury product. Drivers in such an expensive car operating the basic service clearly aren't understanding the horrid economics of rideshare, especially over the long term. There has got to be more exciting ways to spend retired time besides running your car into the ground for indentured servant wages.


----------



## oldfart

Assuming this is a part time thing and all you really want is to make a little “extra” money; (whatever that is) and have something to do, Do whatever makes you happy

If you are going to buy the BMW anyway, why not use it. An extra 1000 miles a month won’t kill it and will probably bring in $1000 a month

I’d find a time of the day to work and a good area to stage. (Maybe right from your home)

If I had your goals and your car in my market I’d hang out at the Ritz Carlton or JW Marriott at dinner time and look for folks going out to dinner. Or maybe in the early morning looking for airport rides. Do a ride or two and go home

I wouldn’t do what I do with a $60000 car. I’m out 12 hours a day 6 days a week driving over 6000 miles a month


----------



## MadTownUberD

I'm also looking at your Wisconsin location but proximity to twin cities. Have you done any Uber trips yet? Can you even pick up passengers in Minnesota? Because that's huge especially if you want to do airport runs.


----------



## Markcarl

I live right on the Wisconsin border about 20 minutes from saint Paul in about 30 minutes from the airport.


----------



## MadTownUberD

Markcarl said:


> I live right on the Wisconsin border about 20 minutes from saint Paul in about 30 minutes from the airport.


Have you actually driven for Uber yet? You may not be able to pick up in MN.


----------



## Irishjohn831

I would buy something for myself, maybe a step down and a basic car for Uber. It’s up to you, but imagine your anger towards pax who do not respect your first nice new car


----------



## TPAMB

Get yourself a 2013 or 2014, (READ already depreciated) Black on black, 7 passenger that is Certified Pre-Owned. Work only Uber Select and Lyft Lux Black and Lux Black XL.


----------



## Alantc

Markcarl said:


> I am 54 years old and retiring from my job which has earned me a pension next month. I have never owned a new car or even a particularly nice car before, so I would like to get something nice. I am looking at a new or slightly used BMW X5 which runs about $60,000. I would probably buy it even if I wasn't going to Uber. The question is am I crazy to use a brand new BMW to Uber for some extra cash and something to do in?retirement?


Yes it will be scratched up in a month


----------



## SEAL Team 5

RideshareUSA said:


> Try this strategy:
> - UberX only.
> - 10pm - 4am shift ( especially fri & sat nights).
> - Stage near college campuses and your local ghetto/hood.
> - Only accept pings from paxs 4.6 and lower.
> Enjoy!!!


- Don't forget to suggest drive thrus on the way home.


----------



## HumbleKid




----------



## NicknTulsa

Yes, you're crazy. Ignore what the idiots say about your buying the car anyway. You'll put thousands of miles, get your trim and mats scuffed up by people that should be riding a bus and don't give a crap... I could go on, but it's been said by others.


----------



## Z129

Buy the BMW for yourself to enjoy if you want. But buy something cheap and disposable for Uber. JMO.


----------



## Bbonez

emdeplam said:


> If you listen to the board here, no one should ever buy a new car, phone, house, etc....


I have never heard anyone on here advocating against buying real estate. Real estate appreciates and is in no way similar to buying a $60k car for uberX.


----------



## goneubering

Markcarl said:


> I am 54 years old and retiring from my job which has earned me a pension next month. I have never owned a new car or even a particularly nice car before, so I would like to get something nice. I am looking at a new or slightly used BMW X5 which runs about $60,000. I would probably buy it even if I wasn't going to Uber. The question is am I crazy to use a brand new BMW to Uber for some extra cash and something to do in?retirement?


Yes.


----------



## Snowblind

$60K for an X5, it must be brand new. If you like this Model so much, why not start with a 2016 for $30K?
Get a Black/Black and do Select only, you'll be fine. A lot less Rides, of course.


----------



## TPAMB

Snowblind said:


> $60K for an X5, it must be brand new. If you like this Model so much, why not start with a 2016 for $30K?
> Get a Black/Black and do Select only, you'll be fine. A lot less Rides, of course.


Hey! That's what I said.


----------



## Snowblind

TPAMB said:


> Hey! That's what I said.


Sorry, @TPAMB , didn't see that, lol.


----------



## Tony G

that's insanly crazy, you gonna turn your 60k nice vehicle into trash. sorry to tell you that but that's my experience , I drive 2011 Volvo XC90 and next summer it's going to junk yard.


----------



## Michael1230nj

Yes


----------



## TPAMB

Snowblind said:


> Sorry, @TPAMB , didn't see that, lol.


NP. Brilliant minds think alike.


----------



## Cou-ber

Markcarl said:


> I am 54 years old and retiring from my job which has earned me a pension next month. I have never owned a new car or even a particularly nice car before, so I would like to get something nice. I am looking at a new or slightly used BMW X5 which runs about $60,000. I would probably buy it even if I wasn't going to Uber. The question is am I crazy to use a brand new BMW to Uber for some extra cash and something to do in?retirement?


Yes, certifiably.


----------



## Sal29

Markcarl said:


> I am 54 years old and retiring from my job which has earned me a pension next month. I have never owned a new car or even a particularly nice car before, so I would like to get something nice. I am looking at a new or slightly used BMW X5 which runs about $60,000. I would probably buy it even if I wasn't going to Uber. The question is am I crazy to use a brand new BMW to Uber for some extra cash and something to do in?retirement?


You should buy an old Corolla or Prius and do Grubhub if you want a few extra bucks here and there. Uber and Lyft don't allow really old cars, but GrubHub and other apps do.


----------



## 2Cents

“Ride-Share “ companies love people like you.


----------



## amazinghl

*Markcarl*

What car do you have now? Have you driven it for Uber?


----------



## Ssgcraig

Markcarl said:


> I am 54 years old and retiring from my job which has earned me a pension next month. I have never owned a new car or even a particularly nice car before, so I would like to get something nice. I am looking at a new or slightly used BMW X5 which runs about $60,000. I would probably buy it even if I wasn't going to Uber. The question is am I crazy to use a brand new BMW to Uber for some extra cash and something to do in?retirement?


If you are going to spend $60k for a vehicle and Uber with it part time, make sure it qualifies for XL, LUX, Black etc. And don't take pool requests in it.


----------



## Uber1010

Markcarl said:


> I am 54 years old and retiring from my job which has earned me a pension next month. I have never owned a new car or even a particularly nice car before, so I would like to get something nice. I am looking at a new or slightly used BMW X5 which runs about $60,000. I would probably buy it even if I wasn't going to Uber. The question is am I crazy to use a brand new BMW to Uber for some extra cash and something to do in?retirement?


If you put BMW to work Uber you will make less Mony then the one who drive Honda Civic I did that mistake in 2014 I got Cadillac CTS then Uber start to drive me around 300 miles day for 200 Gros fare ...now I'm not taking any more Uber x because the car end before I will finish the loan payment. As today Monday March 25 from 6:30 in the morning up to 3 pm I made 28$ in NYC. ...JUST BE VERY CAREFUL BECAUSE UBER DO NOT CARE OF YOUR INVESTMENT THEIR INTEREST ARE TO HAVE CARS ALL AROUND THE CORNERS...ARE NOT WOTH TO SPEND MORE THEN 5 K VEHICLE TO DRIVE UBET


----------



## Friendly Jack

Markcarl said:


> I am 54 years old and retiring from my job which has earned me a pension next month. I have never owned a new car or even a particularly nice car before, so I would like to get something nice. I am looking at a new or slightly used BMW X5 which runs about $60,000. I would probably buy it even if I wasn't going to Uber. The question is am I crazy to use a brand new BMW to Uber for some extra cash and something to do in?retirement?


Forgetting everything else about the cost to operate, etc., let me ask you one question... Will you let me vomit all over the interior of your BMW for $150? If your answer is "yes", then use your $60,000 BMW to Uber. Otherwise, use a different, much cheaper, vehicle.


----------



## Uber1010

oldfart said:


> Assuming this is a part time thing and all you really want is to make a little "extra" money; (whatever that is) and have something to do, Do whatever makes you happy
> 
> If you are going to buy the BMW anyway, why not use it. An extra 1000 miles a month won't kill it and will probably bring in $1000 a month
> 
> I'd find a time of the day to work and a good area to stage. (Maybe right from your home)
> 
> If I had your goals and your car in my market I'd hang out at the Ritz Carlton or JW Marriott at dinner time and look for folks going out to dinner. Or maybe in the early morning looking for airport rides. Do a ride or two and go home
> 
> I wouldn't do what I do with a $60000 car. I'm out 12 hours a day 6 days a week driving over 6000 miles a month


You not gonna make any money part time with Uber I warranty this .. because I'm driving 4 years in NYC with black car I put 60 hours weak for 600$gros fare with Cadillac ...open up your mind everything you se advertising by Uber are misleading ....Uber are like lottery ...you never win when come that good rides they take up to 70%from your fare....that how they become billionaire stealing drivers investment. ....in 6 month your car devalued 55%


----------



## BillC

Markcarl said:


> I live right on the Wisconsin border about 20 minutes from saint Paul in about 30 minutes from the airport.


Hi Neighbor! *waves from 1st ring suburb of Mpls*

Get your BMW for yourself. Get a 7-8 year old 4 cyl Honda Accord for Uber. Better mileage and they have a timing chain instead of the belt that the V6s have. Subaru Outbacks are a nice car as well. Make sure you get 2011 or newer as they have redesigned coolant passages to reduce the chance of blown head gaskets. However, they have Nissan CVTs which don't have a good reliability record.


----------



## 125928

Markcarl said:


> I am 54 years old and retiring from my job which has earned me a pension next month. I have never owned a new car or even a particularly nice car before, so I would like to get something nice. I am looking at a new or slightly used BMW X5 which runs about $60,000. I would probably buy it even if I wasn't going to Uber. The question is am I crazy to use a brand new BMW to Uber for some extra cash and something to do in?retirement?


Yes, but ultimately it is your decision.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan

Sal29 said:


> You should buy an old Corolla or Prius and do Grubhub if you want a few extra bucks here and there. Uber and Lyft don't allow really old cars, but GrubHub and other apps do.


Can you make any money driving Grubhub?


----------



## TPAMB

Markcarl..... buy the SUV you want. Test the waters for 90 days like I did and then evaluate the numbers. If they are acceptable to you, make your own destiney.


----------



## Tweetyyy

Markcarl said:


> I am 54 years old and retiring from my job which has earned me a pension next month. I have never owned a new car or even a particularly nice car before, so I would like to get something nice. I am looking at a new or slightly used BMW X5 which runs about $60,000. I would probably buy it even if I wasn't going to Uber. The question is am I crazy to use a brand new BMW to Uber for some extra cash and something to do in?retirement?


I own a BMW X5.....I also own a Kia Soul. From my experience Do not drive that BMW x5 for rideshare. People don't appreciate the car as you will. Keep that car for you and get another less expensive car for rideshare. The wear and tear is too costly for a BMW.......I drive my Beemer for me and let my kia do all the work. Cheaper to keep running and working than a Beemer..


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Markcarl said:


> I am 54 years old and retiring from my job which has earned me a pension next month. I have never owned a new car or even a particularly nice car before, so I would like to get something nice. I am looking at a new or slightly used BMW X5 which runs about $60,000. I would probably buy it even if I wasn't going to Uber. The question is am I crazy to use a brand new BMW to Uber for some extra cash and something to do in?retirement?


Make your bmw budget 55k and buy you a 5k car to Uber in. That way you get the best of both worlds.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

If you buy any car over $10k to use for Uber you are throwing money away.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

Markcarl said:


> I am 54 years old and retiring from my job which has earned me a pension next month. I have never owned a new car or even a particularly nice car before, so I would like to get something nice. I am looking at a new or slightly used BMW X5 which runs about $60,000. I would probably buy it even if I wasn't going to Uber. The question is am I crazy to use a brand new BMW to Uber for some extra cash and something to do in?retirement?


OH HELL YES! Youl will destroy the car, and the cars value, in less than a year. Imagine your brand new car with 100,000 miles on it 1 year after purchase!


----------



## emdeplam

Consensus of UP is no one should own a car and we should all walk or take the bus.


----------



## reg barclay

Markcarl said:


> I am 54 years old and retiring from my job which has earned me a pension next month. I have never owned a new car or even a particularly nice car before, so I would like to get something nice. I am looking at a new or slightly used BMW X5 which runs about $60,000. I would probably buy it even if I wasn't going to Uber. The question is am I crazy to use a brand new BMW to Uber for some extra cash and something to do in?retirement?


Make an estimate how long you intend to keep the car, and how many miles you'd plan to drive without Uber during that period. Look up the vehicle's projected value after that many years and miles. Estimate how many miles you intend to drive for Uber during that time, then look up the projected value after adding the additional miles. The findings should answer your question as to whether it's worth it or not. Also, don't forget to account for additional maintenance and repairs that will result from those extra miles as well.


----------



## Dave Bust

I just bought a 2008 Lincoln navigator for 4.5k which allows me to do UBER premium SUV,,,now that is "CRAZY"


----------



## VictorD

Dave Bust said:


> I just bought a 2008 Lincoln navigator for 4.5k which allows me to do UBER premium SUV,,,now that is "CRAZY"


You must be either be in NYS, or out on LI. In the 5 boroughs that's a POOL/X & XL vehicle... which you wouldn't be able to do anyway since you're not TLC.


----------



## cangold

Remember rideshare insurance is aprox 4K a year


----------



## Dave Bust

cangold said:


> Remember rideshare insurance is aprox 4K a year


not here on long Island,,,this is the agreement uber and the NYC TLC made,,,we dont need special plates, insurance or licenses I pay $0 to drive with uber or lyft.



VictorD said:


> You must be either be in NYS, or out on LI. In the 5 boroughs that's a POOL/X & XL vehicle... which you wouldn't be able to do anyway since you're not TLC.


I'm on LI...no pool here,,, just X, XL, Premium and SUV,,,

premium and SUV can be any color.


----------



## Jinxstone

If you do rideshare full time you'll put at least 125,000 miles on your car in three years. Part time, maybe in five or six. Even if you only drive business hours you're still going to get some clowns that have no respect for you and your property. Do you really want to do that with your dream car?


----------



## jgiun1

emdeplam said:


> Happy retirement! No reason not to Uber. Look, without Uber the car still costs you a bunch per mile. If you listen to the board here, no one should ever buy a new car, phone, house, etc.... The real question is, can you have that dream retirement ride and make Uber pay off the monthly bill....likely so.
> 
> So you can look at all the costs to drive agree with those that say owing a car is crazy...or you can be a real American and take to the road as an entrepreneur


Yea enjoy retirement with a 60k dollar car devalued to 5 grand and 250k miles on it two years later. You can say what you want about reps she's here, but we are mostly real driver's, driving real car's, paying our taxes....you were some experiment taking 3k Uber rides and writing a story about it.

If it were me, I'd buy a BMW 3 series and a car under 10grand and use that for Uber. You can buy a seven seater van and get XL rates for way under 10k.



Snowblind said:


> $60K for an X5, it must be brand new. If you like this Model so much, why not start with a 2016 for $30K?
> Get a Black/Black and do Select only, you'll be fine. A lot less Rides, of course.


Alot less mile deductions also....Goodluck with that in the Golden years.


----------



## Sal29

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Can you make any money driving Grubhub?


It depends on the market but it's usually anywhere from $12 to $20 an hour depending on how much you cherrypick to avoid cheap payouts. You can't really cherrypick unless it's a busy market or busy time.


----------



## FuberNYC

Get an X5 for personal use and a Prius for Uber imho, you should be able to pay for that Prius with the earnings made by these apps


----------



## itendstonight

Frontier Guy said:


> BMW's warranty will give you fits if they find out you use it for rideshare. Neighbor few houses down has a 2018 3 series, fully loaded he uses for Uber/Lyft, at 20K miles, he's already paying out of pocket for dealership repairs because they know he does rideshare with it. Another friend has had to stop doing rideshare with her 5 series because BMW threatened to void her warranty.


Hell, even toyota with well bult cars that last will void your warranty if you rideshare in a new car! Gotta keep it on the down low and say you « commute » to work everyday. I know people who work in DC and live 1.5 hours away, a good 70 some miles each way.


----------



## Bulls23

Markcarl said:


> The question is am I crazy to use a brand new BMW to Uber for some extra cash and something to do in retirement?


 You are.


----------



## kbrown

Markcarl said:


> I am 54 years old and retiring from my job which has earned me a pension next month. I have never owned a new car or even a particularly nice car before, so I would like to get something nice. I am looking at a new or slightly used BMW X5 which runs about $60,000. I would probably buy it even if I wasn't going to Uber. The question is am I crazy to use a brand new BMW to Uber for some extra cash and something to do in retirement?


Yes.

You're batshit apeshit crazy. Go get yourself a 2010 prius from a used lot for $5000 and drive with that.


----------



## Taksomotor

I don't have a BMW, but I have a nice car that qualifies for Lux XL. When people say keep this one for yourself and get a cheap one for rideshare, that doesn't make sense to me. If I am driving part time, I need the flexibility of getting on and off line any time I have time for it. So I would end up just driving the cheap Uber car.

And cars do get old, even if you don't put a lot of miles on them. So by driving the good car for everything I can both enjoy my nice car and potentially make a few bucks for my personal projects without taking it out of the family budget. I haven't quite figured out if it is worth it. So far it looks like it is probably not, but it sure gives you that illusion that you are making extra money....


----------



## UberLuxbod

I would not advise doing it.


----------



## Taksomotor

UberLuxbod said:


> I would not advise doing it.


I agree with you. But I want to see how bad it actually is. I setup a separate bank account that I am using exclusively for rideshare earnings and to pay for all gas/ maintenance expenses. I want to see what will be my total balance with time.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

Markcarl said:


> I am 54 years old and retiring from my job which has earned me a pension next month. I have never owned a new car or even a particularly nice car before, so I would like to get something nice. I am looking at a new or slightly used BMW X5 which runs about $60,000. I would probably buy it even if I wasn't going to Uber. The question is am I crazy to use a brand new BMW to Uber for some extra cash and something to do in retirement?


Crazy? Maybe
Fiscally challenged? Definitely


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

Markcarl said:


> I am 54 years old and retiring from my job which has earned me a pension next month. I have never owned a new car or even a particularly nice car before, so I would like to get something nice. I am looking at a new or slightly used BMW X5 which runs about $60,000. I would probably buy it even if I wasn't going to Uber. The question is am I crazy to use a brand new BMW to Uber for some extra cash and something to do in retirement?


Yes. Use some common sense here


----------



## Alexxx_Uber

Depends.

If you use your car for personal use and only Uber part time as side gig, especially in DF mode, it’s not too bad.
But buying BMW to do uber full time is absolutely a bad idea.


----------



## bobbbobbobb

Markcarl said:


> I am 54 years old and retiring from my job which has earned me a pension next month. I have never owned a new car or even a particularly nice car before, so I would like to get something nice. I am looking at a new or slightly used BMW X5 which runs about $60,000. I would probably buy it even if I wasn't going to Uber. The question is am I crazy to use a brand new BMW to Uber for some extra cash and something to do in retirement?


Sell the BMW. Leave the cannoli.


----------



## Bubsie

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Depends.
> 
> If you use your car for personal use and only Uber part time as side gig, especially in DF mode, it's not too bad.
> But buying BMW to do uber full time is absolutely a bad idea.


With the changes Uber has underway, experimenting with reduced rates for DF rides, I wouldn't rely on that being a money maker quite soon now.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber

Bubsie said:


> With the changes Uber has underway, experimenting with reduced rates for DF rides, I wouldn't rely on that being a money maker quite soon now.


Agree, that would suck.
Hasn't reached my market yet though


----------



## warsaw

Markcarl said:


> I am 54 years old and retiring from my job which has earned me a pension next month. I have never owned a new car or even a particularly nice car before, so I would like to get something nice. I am looking at a new or slightly used BMW X5 which runs about $60,000. I would probably buy it even if I wasn't going to Uber. The question is am I crazy to use a brand new BMW to Uber for some extra cash and something to do in retirement?


Use it for Ubereats and then you don't have to worry about pax messing up your brand new car.
Just don't forget to air out the inside, so that the food smell does not linger.

I had an older BMW X5 that I used for select and xl, but the maintenance expenses were too high and it was out of warranty, so it had to go.


----------



## rideshare2870

warsaw said:


> Use it for Ubereats and then you don't have to worry about pax messing up your brand new car.
> Just don't forget to air out the inside, so that the food smell does not linger.
> 
> I had an older BMW X5 that I used for select and xl, but the maintenance expenses were too high and it was out of warranty, so it had to go.


It's not even ideal to use that car for any type of delivery. I did pizza delivery for a few months and it's better pay than Uber but not by much. It's definitely better than UE but most of your miles will be city miles. City miles are punishing on your car and for what? $120 a day? Your car will wear out quickly and I'm glad I'm done with deliveries.


----------



## Modicum

Markcarl said:


> I am 54 years old and retiring from my job which has earned me a pension next month. I have never owned a new car or even a particularly nice car before, so I would like to get something nice. I am looking at a new or slightly used BMW X5 which runs about $60,000. I would probably buy it even if I wasn't going to Uber. The question is am I crazy to use a brand new BMW to Uber for some extra cash and something to do in retirement?


...I'm a driver in Perth, Western Australia - been at it for two and a half years doing eats & rideshare. From my experience definitely don't use a luxury car, get the cheapest car u can that's within Uber's criteria and use that cos the interior is gonna get worn out - especially for rideshare. I've had passengers spew up, spit, spilt drinks, sand, no shirt, no shoes etc etc - plus mechanically yr vehicle takes a hammering so you want something thats cheap to maintain.


----------



## Bubbs

Markcarl said:


> I am 54 years old and retiring from my job which has earned me a pension next month. I have never owned a new car or even a particularly nice car before, so I would like to get something nice. I am looking at a new or slightly used BMW X5 which runs about $60,000. I would probably buy it even if I wasn't going to Uber. The question is am I crazy to use a brand new BMW to Uber for some extra cash and something to do in retirement?


YES rent one first try it for a week and see how that interior/exterior looks afterwards


----------



## Slim Pete

Markcarl said:


> I am 54 years old and retiring from my job which has earned me a pension next month. I have never owned a new car or even a particularly nice car before, so I would like to get something nice. I am looking at a new or slightly used BMW X5 which runs about $60,000. I would probably buy it even if I wasn't going to Uber. The question is am I crazy to use a brand new BMW to Uber for some extra cash and something to do in retirement?


Don't buy a BMW. Buy a Tesla Model X with Falcon Wing doors and only accept POOL.


----------



## Enoch Shadkam

There is nothing wrong with doing charity.


----------



## njn

Use what ever car you like. Uber is a hobby. Use it for tax deductions.


----------



## Bulls23

Taksomotor said:


> I don't have a BMW, but I have a nice car that qualifies for Lux XL. When people say keep this one for yourself and get a cheap one for rideshare, that doesn't make sense to me. If I am driving part time, I need the flexibility of getting on and off line any time I have time for it. So I would end up just driving the cheap Uber car.
> 
> And cars do get old, even if you don't put a lot of miles on them. So by driving the good car for everything I can both enjoy my nice car and potentially make a few bucks for my personal projects without taking it out of the family budget. I haven't quite figured out if it is worth it. So far it looks like it is probably not, but it sure gives you that illusion that you are making extra money....


I am glad you realize that what you are doing is an illusion of making extra cash. I, on the other hand, make extra cash, real cash in my spare time driving '10 Prius, which paid itself 3 times now after all expenses.


----------



## Taksomotor

Bulls23 said:


> I am glad you realize that what you are doing is an illusion of making extra cash. I, on the other hand, make extra cash, real cash in my spare time driving '10 Prius, which paid itself 3 times now after all expenses.


I am so vain, I couldn't be caught dead in something like a Prius. I guess I have a lot of things lacking in my life to be compensated by a kick ass flashy car...


----------



## dryverjohn

Give free rides to strangers and friends if you are bored. Don't do rideshare in a bmw, passengers don't deserve it and you will lose more than you make for every mile driven. Have money to burn, give it away, just not to the entitled snowflakes that will get in your expensive car. X fares deserve a Prius, older the better.


----------



## 49matrix

Markcarl said:


> I am 54 years old and retiring from my job which has earned me a pension next month. I have never owned a new car or even a particularly nice car before, so I would like to get something nice. I am looking at a new or slightly used BMW X5 which runs about $60,000. I would probably buy it even if I wasn't going to Uber. The question is am I crazy to use a brand new BMW to Uber for some extra cash and something to do in retirement?


Congratulations on your early retirement! As long as you realize that your profit margin is going to shrink like crazy with a new $60 car. I have had drinks spilled in my car, young kids throwing up but for me it's not a big deal in my 2011 Toyota Corolla! A good portion of the money you make will be in the wear & tear on your vehicle. Like the man said, find an older car with good gas mileage and keep the Beemer for your personal enjoyment!


----------



## Alantc

Markcarl said:


> I am 54 years old and retiring from my job which has earned me a pension next month. I have never owned a new car or even a particularly nice car before, so I would like to get something nice. I am looking at a new or slightly used BMW X5 which runs about $60,000. I would probably buy it even if I wasn't going to Uber. The question is am I crazy to use a brand new BMW to Uber for some extra cash and something to do in retirement?


Mam i just bought a 2018 Tucson in November trust me you don't want to drive your BMW ubering.If you have the money after buying the BMW get something cheaper to drive for ride share


----------



## comitatus1

Markcarl said:


> I am 54 years old and retiring from my job which has earned me a pension next month. I have never owned a new car or even a particularly nice car before, so I would like to get something nice. I am looking at a new or slightly used BMW X5 which runs about $60,000. I would probably buy it even if I wasn't going to Uber. The question is am I crazy to use a brand new BMW to Uber for some extra cash and something to do in retirement?


Yes. You would be crazy. Or you are already crazy but just haven't acted upon it yet.


----------



## MarkR

Markcarl said:


> I am 54 years old and retiring from my job which has earned me a pension next month. I have never owned a new car or even a particularly nice car before, so I would like to get something nice. I am looking at a new or slightly used BMW X5 which runs about $60,000. I would probably buy it even if I wasn't going to Uber. The question is am I crazy to use a brand new BMW to Uber for some extra cash and something to do in retirement?


You are crazy to use a new anything to ride for close to nothing. Take the pension $$ and buy an R.V. and travel and stop this Uber thing.


----------



## goneubering

MarkR said:


> You are crazy to use a new anything to ride for close to nothing. Take the pension $$ and buy an R.V. and travel and stop this Uber thing.


I don't think he'll be back. Too much reality in this thread.


----------



## sanchez15

If your going to buy the BMW either way, why not make some extra cash and have something to do? Its only extra money in your pocket. You also get to drive a car that is enjoyable to drive, as opposed to some crappy old Prius --like I have. 

Only reason this may be a bad thing is if you rack up 200k in mileage and blow the engine out of warranty. You will have to do the math regarding expected mileage on the car. Also gas is not great on that car so with added appreciation expect to maybe break even at best depending on what you plan on doing with the car in the future. If your the sort of person who runs cars into the ground and/or pass it off to a family member Uber will only put some extra money in your pocket.


----------



## NOXDriver

njn said:


> Use what ever car you like. Uber is a hobby. Use it for tax deductions.


Spending $60,000 to get a few hundred in tax deductions???

You are doing money wrong.


----------



## Road Warrior45

A BMW for uber is most likely a waste. If your in a market that does good on uber black like I'm hearing Southern Cali then you might be ok. They were saying in the paper in chicago that uber blacks can make up to 3 times what an uberx makes. But the market here is bad like one ride a week. I've talked with people myself about driving teslas cause I want to get one and they suggested to try and go into the limo business. You can make more money and drive less miles. If I do buy one I'm driving it privately. I see what uber does to your car you wouldn't want that. I have a new car but its aging twice as fast but its cheap and not my only car. Paint scratches by the trunk miles climbing through the woodwork. These pax dont appreciate anything you do for them. They barely tip. Tips are like 15 percent to 10 percent of riders. Your basically running public transportation. Do people care about that.?


----------



## Bubsie

The odds of a bmw lasting to 200k without significant and expensive repairs is highly unlikely.

However it is nice to drive a lux car when hauling the cattle around. Makes the time go by sooner I find.


----------



## Alabama Lou

I just picked up a 2014 BMW Turbo Diesel. Costs about 40$ to fill with a range of 550-600 miles on a 15 gallon tank.

This car cost about 40-45k new 5 years ago. Paid 13k. I do most of the general maintenance so no big deal. It makes driving

a long shift much easier.

I have owned 2 non diesel BMWs in the past and they were not good on gas....plus the need to run high octane all the time.


----------



## Bubsie

How many miles on the 2014 diesel? European car values tend to plummet after the warranty period is over for a reason. That said the 335d was something I liked to consider, the diesel clatter outside the cabin notwithstanding.


----------



## Alabama Lou

80k. I went with the 328d.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Alabama Lou said:


> I just picked up a 2014 BMW Turbo Diesel. Costs about 40$ to fill with a range of 550-600 miles on a 15 gallon tank.
> 
> This car cost about 40-45k new 5 years ago. Paid 13k. I do most of the general maintenance so no big deal. It makes driving
> 
> a long shift much easier.
> 
> I have owned 2 non diesel BMWs in the past and they were not good on gas....plus the need to run high octane all the time.


If I was you I would buy some form of diagnostics that is specific to BMW.

And if possible a Workshop Manual.

BMW diesels can be unreliable when they get older and have more miles.

The running and repair costs remain the same when the car is several years old as when the car was nearly new

Camchains can be a problem

5/6k miles oil and filter changes with Full Synthetic oil are a good idea.

As is a diesel filter every 10/12k.

The 2.0 diesel is a bit of a dog i'm afraid.

3.0 diesel is much better and would have been my choice.


----------



## Alabama Lou

UberLuxbod said:


> If I was you I would buy some form of diagnostics that is specific to BMW.
> 
> And if possible a Workshop Manual.
> 
> BMW diesels can be unreliable when they get older and have more miles.
> 
> The running and repair costs remain the same when the car is several years old as when the car was nearly new
> 
> Camchains can be a problem
> 
> 5/6k miles oil and filter changes with Full Synthetic oil are a good idea.
> 
> As is a diesel filter every 10/12k.
> 
> The 2.0 diesel is a bit of a dog i'm afraid.
> 
> 3.0 diesel is much better and would have been my choice.


Whats the fuel economy between a 3.0 and a 2.0?

Thanks but I will stick with the 2.0 I/4 dog over the 3 liter 6 for fuel economy.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Alabama Lou said:


> Whats the fuel economy between a 3.0 and a 2.0?
> 
> Thanks but I will stick with the 2.0 I/4 dog over the 3 liter 6 for fuel economy.


The difference is not that much in the 3 Series or 5 Series, even the 725d only improves on the economy of the 730d by a tiny margin in real world usage.

You do understand that in London people have beem using BMWs with the 2.0 diesel engine for many many years?

I had a 116d for 3 months, full BMW History and immaculate condition, guess what? Fuel economy of 45mpg over 2000 miles, mostly on open roads and not in congested city streets. As soon as i noticed a rattle on cold start I got rid ASAP.

Camchain failure is common, as are EGR and Turbo problems.

Its one reason why the private hire industry in London now has so few BMW diesels being used, a fair few UberExec drivers had the 520d.

3.0 is superior in every way.


----------



## Alabama Lou

UberLuxbod said:


> The difference is not that much in the 3 Series or 5 Series, even the 725d only improves on the economy of the 730d by a tiny margin in real world usage.
> 
> You do understand that in London people have beem using BMWs with the 2.0 diesel engine for many many years?
> 
> I had a 116d for 3 months, full BMW History and immaculate condition, guess what? Fuel economy of 45mpg over 2000 miles, mostly on open roads and not in congested city streets. As soon as i noticed a rattle on cold start I got rid ASAP.
> 
> Camchain failure is common, as are EGR and Turbo problems.
> 
> Its one reason why the private hire industry in London now has so few BMW diesels being used, a fair few UberExec drivers had the 520d.
> 
> 3.0 is superior in every way.


Your preaching to the choir. I dont care if you like it or not!

I love it!


----------



## CaptainToo

I would agree buying a BMW for Uber is simply nuts. The depreciation and maintenance costs will probably quickly get you upside down - making less income than your outgoing expenses. If you want to do Uber in atyle with a nice ride...consider a three year old Toyota Avalon sedan...at least you'll be able to make some profit from your driving while driving in comfort.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Alabama Lou said:


> Your preaching to the choir. I dont care if you like it or not!
> 
> I love it!


Yeah.

Best to ignore information from a Country were BMWs are ten a penny and nearly all BMWs are diesel. With the added bonus of a huge % being 2.0 diesel models.

What would anybody know about BMWs diesels.

Enjoy your manual gearbox, just what you need when driving all day.


----------



## Joness

new bmw of what series? and what engine?


----------



## Fuges

rideshare2870 said:


> This is crazy. Driving a 60K car for 60 cents a mile doesn't make sense. Get an older car that you don't care about next to that BMW and let it take the beating that will come with ridesharing so you can protect that BMW.


See, I don't think you heard the OP. He'd get it anyway, so why not drive it for Uber if it helps pay it off a bit? Sure it will get more miles on it and get a bit worn down, but he's looking for something to do and make a bit of cash at the same time, and be comfortable and fun to boot.

I'd say if you're okay with the wear and tear vs the add'l $ then go for it!

So much advice from people who need to maximize every penny - and I get that and I respect it - but they don't read closely enough or empathize with other perspectives.



jaxbeachrides said:


> Edmunds true cost to own calculator which includes the vehicle, taxes, fuel and maintenance puts it at over $1 per mile to operate. Now you're going to drive it for 60 cents per mile with half of your mileage unpaid, you'll be losing over 50 cents per mile.


This is just absolutely off the charts ridiculous. Do some basic math here. Say you buy $30k brand new with no money down and take a three year - what are your payments? $700? Add the extra warranties and all and your payment might be $750.

Say you drive 2,000/mo for three years - that's $72,000 at $1/mile - your car payments on a brand new car total 27,000. Including gas (if a hybrid) you would be nowhere even close to $72,000, especially since you have the 140,000 warranty and seat protection, etc - so you don't pay for oil changes, rotations, etc. And this doesn't include whatever residual re-sale value you may have on the car - might not be much, but it's probably at least $5-8k after three years.


----------



## Bubsie

30k loan, assuming zero percent interest over 36 payments, is $833. Once you add taxes etc prob close to $900.


----------



## Falafelhead

If you enjoy the driving around in a nice car and make some money at the same time why not.

I drove a 2008 328i Uber in NYC for 2 years, I bought it for 4k with cracked bumpers and invisible frame damage, fixed her up myself and drove it hassle free, people liked the car even tho it's a little tight for 4 passengers but it worked, I did have some regular maintenance, oil, breaks, air filters, plugs, coils, which I was doing mostly myself at 145k miles the rear left wheel bearing got noisy so I replaced all 4. I still have the car my wife drives it and I got a 2012 550, I couldn't resist it, I said f*** it the v8 sound is all I needed to hear. well kept and maintained turbo v8 for 15k with all the luxury options. She's at the dealer now getting free valve seals replacement so I won't have to add oil every week. I wanted an X3 35 originally but Uber removed both x5/X3 from the uberblack list.

You can get a naturally aspirated BMW or a 4/6 cylinder turbo and I'd say you should have no worries, if you don't have warranty you buy the parts online and take it to a decent mechanic that can handle a BMW.

I don't think its worth to buy one that's close to new, the milage alone will depreciate the value really fast. If you buy a new caddi or Toyota it doesn't matter they're cheap to begin with but not an x5.

Uber full time can be difficult, traffic, annoying people that never tip, sitting on your ass for 10 hours dealing with all sorts of crazy, I take weeks off so I don't go nuts, if I didn't drive a car I enjoyed driving I would definitely quit by now. But that's just me.

If I were you I would get a used x5 that was serviced well and kept well with no accidents 1 owner if it's got some milage whatever anywhere around 50k-65k miles, then take the rest of the money you were going to spend buy a cheap e46, and drop an LS v8 in there, restore the body, some nice wheels, straight piped and welded diff and you can go drifting on the weekends. and there you have it, best of both worlds.


----------



## rideshare2870

Fuges said:


> See, I don't think you heard the OP. He'd get it anyway, so why not drive it for Uber if it helps pay it off a bit? Sure it will get more miles on it and get a bit worn down, but he's looking for something to do and make a bit of cash at the same time, and be comfortable and fun to boot.
> 
> I'd say if you're okay with the wear and tear vs the add'l $ then go for it!
> 
> So much advice from people who need to maximize every penny - and I get that and I respect it - but they don't read closely enough or empathize with other perspectives.
> 
> 
> This is just absolutely off the charts ridiculous. Do some basic math here. Say you buy $30k brand new with no money down and take a three year - what are your payments? $700? Add the extra warranties and all and your payment might be $750.
> 
> Say you drive 2,000/mo for three years - that's $72,000 at $1/mile - your car payments on a brand new car total 27,000. Including gas (if a hybrid) you would be nowhere even close to $72,000, especially since you have the 140,000 warranty and seat protection, etc - so you don't pay for oil changes, rotations, etc. And this doesn't include whatever residual re-sale value you may have on the car - might not be much, but it's probably at least $5-8k after three years.


I actually honed in on the fact that he's going to buy it anyways. I'm going to drive my beater anyways too but when it comes down to maintenance it's not going to cost as much as that Beamer. I don't have car payments either so that helps take away some stress. That BMW should be preserved, sure you feel invincible when it's new but it will catch up to you.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Fuges said:


> See, I don't think you heard the OP. He'd get it anyway, so why not drive it for Uber if it helps pay it off a bit? Sure it will get more miles on it and get a bit worn down, but he's looking for something to do and make a bit of cash at the same time, and be comfortable and fun to boot.
> 
> I'd say if you're okay with the wear and tear vs the add'l $ then go for it!
> 
> So much advice from people who need to maximize every penny - and I get that and I respect it - but they don't read closely enough or empathize with other perspectives.
> 
> 
> This is just absolutely off the charts ridiculous. Do some basic math here. Say you buy $30k brand new with no money down and take a three year - what are your payments? $700? Add the extra warranties and all and your payment might be $750.
> 
> Say you drive 2,000/mo for three years - that's $72,000 at $1/mile - your car payments on a brand new car total 27,000. Including gas (if a hybrid) you would be nowhere even close to $72,000, especially since you have the 140,000 warranty and seat protection, etc - so you don't pay for oil changes, rotations, etc. And this doesn't include whatever residual re-sale value you may have on the car - might not be much, but it's probably at least $5-8k after three years.


2000 a month?

I do high end Chauffeur work in London and do more than that.

Anybody doing Uber will be doing 35k a year minimum, more than likely closer to 50k miles a year.

If the X5 goes from $72k to say $10k over three years then your have to earn more than the 1700 miles a month depreciation before make anything.

And thats before Insurance, maintenance, repairs, tyres, car wash and sundries like water.

What kind business model is it when you are close to $500 in the hole every week.

You are basically devaluing an expensive asset to make the same back as it is costing you.


----------



## Fuges

UberLuxbod said:


> 2000 a month?
> 
> I do high end Chauffeur work in London and do more than that.
> 
> Anybody doing Uber will be doing 35k a year minimum, more than likely closer to 50k miles a year.
> 
> If the X5 goes from $72k to say $10k over three years then your have to earn more than the 1700 miles a month depreciation before make anything.
> 
> And thats before Insurance, maintenance, repairs, tyres, car wash and sundries like water.
> 
> What kind business model is it when you are close to $500 in the hole every week.
> 
> You are basically devaluing an expensive asset to make the same back as it is costing you.


Again reading comprehension here is low. Who said anything about a full-time drive trying to maximize income? And absolutely 2,000 miles/mo is reasonable for a part time driver in some markets. I drove this afternoon and made $50 in 2.5 hours and drove 30 miles. That according to my data would be a little low in $/mile even.

Every market is different and every motivation is different - for sure it's not a horrible idea if the OP doesn't have a problem with the extra wear on the car.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Fuges said:


> Again reading comprehension here is low. Who said anything about a full-time drive trying to maximize income? And absolutely 2,000 miles/mo is reasonable for a part time driver in some markets. I drove this afternoon and made $50 in 2.5 hours and drove 30 miles. That according to my data would be a little low in $/mile even.
> 
> Every market is different and every motivation is different - for sure it's not a horrible idea if the OP doesn't have a problem with the extra wear on the car.


When you try to imply intellectual superiority it is best if you know what you are talking about.

Is comprehension the word of the week at your School?


----------



## Fuges

UberLuxbod said:


> When you try to imply intellectual superiority it is best if you know what you are talking about.
> 
> Is comprehension the word of the week at your School?


Heh-heh... Comprehension is a big word for you? The word doesn't require much education.

I wasn't implying intellectual superiority - I thought it was rather explicit. Please explain how I don't know what I'm talking about and where my logic is flawed.


----------



## Bubsie

Fuges said:


> Again reading comprehension here is low. Who said anything about a full-time drive trying to maximize income? And absolutely 2,000 miles/mo is reasonable for a part time driver in some markets. I drove this afternoon and made $50 in 2.5 hours and drove 30 miles. That according to my data would be a little low in $/mile even.
> 
> Every market is different and every motivation is different - for sure it's not a horrible idea if the OP doesn't have a problem with the extra wear on the car.


What market is that? You must have very high rates for your time? I get 13 cents a minute so just sitting in traffic at a standstill for an hour would get me a sweet $7.60.


----------



## Fuges

Bubsie said:


> What market is that? You must have very high rates for your time? I get 13 cents a minute so just sitting in traffic at a standstill for an hour would get me a sweet $7.60.


Seattle. It wasn't much sitting in traffic time just a couple surges and short trips


----------



## Jude525

Check around. I don't know what it is called, but there are services being offered now where you can run errands for people, including short shopping runs to the convenience store or supermarket. You get paid for time and mileage and no one ever steps foot in your car. My cousin knows someone who does it and is doing well with it. I haven't looked into it because I have mobility issues, so just sitting in my car and driving works for me.

I'm sorry I can't help with an actual business name.


----------



## 22531

If you can afford a BMW why would you need "extra cash" in the first place? That makes no sense to me. Why not just go work at Krogers as a sacker if you need extra cash? You'd prolly get paid the same, and you'd still meet people. Would I drive Uber in your situation, (Because im bored) NOPE. Not unless you can really justify the need. If you have "debt" like a mortgage or car loan yeah maybe I can see that IF you put ALL the money earned to the loan(s)


----------



## VanGuy

Jude525 said:


> Check around. I don't know what it is called, but there are services being offered now where you can run errands for people, including short shopping runs to the convenience store or supermarket. You get paid for time and mileage and no one ever steps foot in your car. My cousin knows someone who does it and is doing well with it. I haven't looked into it because I have mobility issues, so just sitting in my car and driving works for me.
> 
> I'm sorry I can't help with an actual business name.


Instacart does groceries here but I gave up on them as they kept trying to send me ridiculous distances for peanuts and then sending me timeouts for not accepting them.


----------



## Jude525

VanGuy said:


> Instacart does groceries here but I gave up on them as they kept trying to send me ridiculous distances for peanuts and then sending me timeouts for not accepting them.


I can see that being a problem in some markets. I've mentioned in other threads that I live in a tight market. Providence is a compact city. Even with Uber my rides rarely exceed 10 minutes. I doubt their runs are more than a few miles either. Of course, I could be wrong.


----------



## VanGuy

Yeah they made my zone in this market way to big. With Skip the dishes my zone is much smaller.

With Instacart I would stage at one popular grocery store and get an order or 2 and then the rest would be for a grocery store way too far away. One was an hour and 11 minutes drive to the grocery store for a small order that was under $10. That was extreme but even the ones that were just about worth it would amount to single digits per hour. The only thing making them just about worth it was the exercise doing the actual shopping.


----------



## steveK2016

I personally think your crazier to want to do Uber as part of your retirement. I can think of 1000 things that I can do to be happy when I retire and Uber is no where near that list.


----------

